# whats your favorite line and reel?



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

So I just thought I'd get a base line for what everyone's favorite line and reel is for the big flatties. I've always used 65 pound spyderwire stealth, with a 30lb big cat mono leader. Always on a bait caster. I hate spinning reels. But I am thinking of trying the new suffix braid in the same test with some 40-50 pound flourocarbon leader. And switching from abu to shimano. What cha think? P.S. I'm not a fan of power pro.


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Rod: 8ft Okuma... Reel: AlphaMar 12... Line: Yellow 50lb. Hi-Seas braid with a leader of Hi-Seas Quattro 30lb mono. Sinker slide, Rubber bead, Charlie Brown red 8/0 hook...Nothing fancy but for me it has worked on lake Flatheads up to 45lbs.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I like using high vis suffix 832 50 lb with a 30 lb mono leader I have a abu ambassadeur and I love it I also just got a cheap Diawa rod I'm going to test out this weekend wish me luck!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hard to beat a Penn 310 gti with 40 lb mono or 40 lb dacron. Still love using ugly stick tiger rods.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Just bought a pair of Penn SSV live liners (6500) matched up with 7' 40lb ugly sticks. 30lb. suffix braid/30lb. seaguar flouro.

The line lay on these reels is about the best I've seen and imo they are better than the shimano baitrunners. I've had 4500B, the Big Baitrunner LC and currently have a 4000D as well as Daiwa Sealines and Regals. I haven't really put them to the test. Just a nice channel and small flattie.

As for the line, I think I like the suffix better than PP.


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

Reels: Abu Garcia 6500 c3s & c4s and 6600 c4s
Line : 25#/30# Big Game
Rods: Diawa Emcast (light weight rods with enough backbone to handle the biggest flattie or bluecat)


Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## damrat (Feb 26, 2011)

Penn vsw 16 65# braid with a 40 pound top shot. dave


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lots of Penn's that's cool. I was lookin at some of them too. Anybody tried akios reels? Or any none sync`d levelwind.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lots of Penn's that's cool. I was lookin at some of them too. Anybody tried akios reels? Or any none sync`d levelwinds.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

On my tournament reels I use Abu 6500 Trophy Collection reels and either 20 lb or 30 lb Vicious Offshore Co-polymer line, nothing better, tried them all... 20# for inland lake outfits and 30# for the Ohio river and Flathead rigs

Salmonid


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Abu Garcia 6501 c3's and 20-25# Big Game


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Abu Garcia Record is my favorite at the moment but that could change as I use more reels. TWC Extreme rod is my favorite flathead rod and the ugly stick catfish series rod 7' 1 piece is my favorite for channels (Plus its only $30). Haven't found the perfect line yet but I plan on trying the line Salmonoid posted very soon. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

Shimano tr reels. 50lb Dacron line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

